# SX mini MClass SILICONE SKIN SLEEVE



## MR_F (13/7/16)

Hi Urgently looking for a few sleeves for my device please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (13/7/16)

MR_F said:


> Hi Urgently looking for a few sleeves for my device please



i might have one for you  i'll be in touch!


----------



## MR_F (14/7/16)

Yiannaki said:


> i might have one for you  i'll be in touch!




Oh yes please


----------



## Yiannaki (15/7/16)

@MR_F Look what I found  it's a little dusty but in perfect condition






Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## MR_F (15/7/16)

YOu are about to be my hero for the day !!!
Price and location ?


----------



## Yiannaki (15/7/16)

MR_F said:


> YOu are about to be my hero for the day !!!
> Price and location ?


Price = free.

Will pm to arrange a meet up 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## MR_F (19/7/16)

Awesome stuff @Yiannaki MY HERO FOR THE WEEK !!!


----------

